# home built plow



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i am building another plow for my little sears tractor. my first one does not have a trip so if i hit something it hurts. i have a machine shop i can use so i was going to build a fisher style plow witha trip edge on it. any body have ideas on what kind of springs to use?


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Maybe garage door springs. Check Home Depot or Sears Hardware, they carry an assortment of springs


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i thought of that but i need compresion springs. thanks anyway.


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

If you need compression springs, you'd probably have to use something on the order of die springs to achieve the pressure you need. Problem is, they may lack the travel you need. They are available in really high-pressure, but are relatively short. I've seen much more selection available in pull-style springs at hardware stores. If you are so inclined, you may want to redesign the brackets to allow for this type of spring.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Evil, I like you ingenuity. Can you post pictures?


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks for the compliments. i will post pix as soon as i get a chance. 

evil snowman-:bluebounc


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

I have a '65 Deere 110 tractor with a about a 42" trip plow. Not the Fisher style trip, so they are extension springs, but if you went that route, you could just use Deere springs. J. Deere is good at stocking parts, even for the old 110s. If you look around, you could probably find used stuff for the 110s. They are also built well. Just a thought!


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

Heh, just had a better, easier idea. Why not skip the trip and just add a thin Uedge? My HD fisher trips a lot less with a u edge now. I bet you they make thinner ones that would work with your plow. You could ask one of the sponsors on the site that carries them, it could be a lot easier on the tractor in the long run.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

what is a uedge made of? where can i get one?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

maybe a coil over shock from a motorcycle or something like that. or a coil spring off a small car, from a junk yard.


----------



## gcfisher75 (Nov 4, 2003)

maybe the spring out of a set of maxi brakes on a big rig??


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2000)

Kind of hard to offer suggestions on springs if we don't have a pic of it!


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

*tractor plow i scrapped together*

..if it takes the pic


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

*.*

.the mount... and a-frame hook up


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

simplified angling


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

raises and lowers from deck handle


----------



## ebaron (Dec 27, 2002)

The u-edge is a urethane edge. Do a search on the plowing threads and you'll find tons of info. You would install it with a bit of an overhang below the plow and it will give as needed. I catch curb edges with mine all time, they are stronger than you woul think. Also acts like squegee. 

I think the manufacturer is MPT and they call it arctic groomer. They have a website with dealer listings. There was distributor on this board that was very helpful with all applications and knew his stuff. I don't recall his name, but you should find it in the threads if you do a search.Good Luck!

One other thing, if you're looking for parts, find your local John Deere dealer and look in their back lot. I got a lot of attachments for my 110 that way for a reasonable price.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks for all the help. my digital camera is screwed up, i will post pics of it when i can. the plow i built, i think i will just modify it stead of building a whole plow again. the one i built is two half sections of a 35 gallon steel drum that are bolted together (hard to stick weld tin). the a-frame is made of 1-1/4" pipe. the cutting edge is four inches high by 3/8" thick (over kill-good thing). the blade angles left right and straight with a spring loaded dog that goes into a notch on my sector. :bluebounc


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i posted pics on webshots. copy and paste the address in my signiture in to your address tool bar to see my rig.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

link doesn't work, where in North Jersey are ya.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

hey nnjsnow i'm in lower bergen county, ever hear of north arlington? where are you? i fixed the link. please try it again.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Yea, I know where you are, I'm in Morris County, Butler.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

good news, my dads friend is going to bend up a piece of 3/16 plate for a plow and i will make a full blade trip.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Do you like this one?


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

is that a sears plow? does it work well? i was looking at them but it doesnt look strong.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I bought it used. If I bought new I would get a bigger one with the dozer blade. It is OK but a little light. Look at John Deere. Thats a tractor!


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

can someone post pics of the trip spring area of a westen plow for me. thanks.


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

evil, sorry i dont have the pic ur looking for but i do have some questions; how do those tires do? The tractor is a lt8, is that 8 horse power? And how does that contraption work in the snow?

thanks
andy:waving:


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

hey andy 
the tractor is only 8hp. the tires on the back a carlise super lug and the machine pushes like hell w/o any counter weight. i had snow today and will post pics at webshots of it in action.


----------



## andycanoes2 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, cant wait!


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i posted new pics of the tractor at webshots. i took off some of the scrap iron i had bolted on the the tractor it looks alot cleaner now. if you look at the left side of the a frame there is a chain holding my angling sector on, i nailed a pot hole and bent my 3/8" cutting edge and broke off the welds on the sector.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Id rather plow with one of these   but hey to each his own:waving:


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QMVA
> Id rather plow with one of these _


_

me too but mine is this...._


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

but im seriously considering one of these as well..

:yow!:


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

those quads are cool, but my tractor is good enough for my sidewalks and small driveways. if any one has a plow on their quad can you please post pics of the angling system and trip setup.   anyone ever make pro wings for a tractor plow?


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

How about buy a kit for a Quad and then jerry rig it to your tractor.

Search for atv plows and youll get some pics of the setup.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Here are some more


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Yes they do make something like snow wings for small plows.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks for the pics QMVA. the pro wings are different than the pic that QMVA posted. they are extendtions that are bolted on the blade to expand the with and they are pitched forward to collect more snow.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Thats why i said something like snow wings.


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

oh well, nothing to fight over.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)




----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

i should be getting the new blade from my dads friend very soon. i will posts pics when i get it.:bluebounc


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

got the new blade. its 1/8" steel plate with 3/16" angle iron ribs. all the steel was rolled in a machine. i began fabrication and so far it looks crossed between a western and a meyer, but only 46" wide.:waving:


----------



## D'MAXXDIESAL (Jan 2, 2004)

hey do they make a plow kit for the rhino ( the yamaha sideXside) already got a racing quad a couple big go carts but have nuthing small that can push a plow... i can find a mount or a kit that will fit that.... will the grizzley mount fit it since its the same chassis.. PLEASE HELP !


----------



## evil snowman (Jan 5, 2004)

hey dude, do u have the facilities to build one? its pretty easy to build one. if u buy a blade and push tube the mounts are really easy.


----------

